# Is PRG dark green?



## sheepfescue (Jul 29, 2019)

What are the darkest-green grass varieties?


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

It can be I guess mine was dark enough. It's famous for it's shine and super quick germination then dark green color


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Of What I read, newer cultivars PRG can be much darker than in the past. I also think that even dark green has nuances that a personal preference. PRG is dark green and shiny (on one side), KBG is having more bluish hue and is matt to an extent. All when well maintained of course...


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

you can probably find varieties of prg, kbg and tttf that are all comparable to each other in color. the ntep site is a good resource if you are looking for what grass type may be darker in your area


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Don't have experience with it but Pangea seems to be a pretty dark cultivar


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

There was a variety i planted that was super dark called Black Cat II i believe, didnt do to well disease wise in the end but it had 8.0 NTEP color and was great looking.


----------



## CrackedCornCrack (Jan 25, 2020)

The longer, darker grass in both photos is perennial rye.

I don't know what cultivars are pictured but any of the more recent (Pangea, grand slam, etc) should be beautiful.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Generally, yes. But like Tall Fescue, it tends to vary over the season and with Nitrogen. Personally, I've found the ASP (Allied Seed) cultivars to be extremely dark green.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

CrackedCornCrack said:


> The longer, darker grass in both photos is perennial rye.
> 
> I don't know what cultivars are pictured but any of the more recent (Pangea, grand slam, etc) should be beautiful.


I'm not sure about photo #1, but photo #2 HAS to be Augusta National! AN is all PRG, which most folks don't realize. Shoot me if I'm wrong! It's my favorite PGA tournament and I love their plantings!


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@Chris LI Augusta National overseeds PRG over the Bermuda in the cooler months. Greens are bentgrass. Club is closed May to October  So, you're partly correct - other than the greens - when in play, it's mostly PRG


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

CrackedCornCrack said:


>


I just want to know if the sand trap on the other side of the green is shaped like two feet?


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

fusebox7 said:


> @Chris LI Augusta National overseeds PRG over the Bermuda in the cooler months. Greens are bentgrass. Club is closed May to October  So, you're partly correct - other than the greens - when in play, it's mostly PRG


I stand corrected. I remember hearing about PRG at Augusta from one of the commentators while watching The Masters (my favorite PGA tournament, and course) several years back. I guess I missed the other info.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

I used Hancock seed PRG mix two years ago after construction on my house needed quick germination it was late in the season next spring it was dark enough . Pics from late fall.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

:thumbup: :nod:


----------



## critterdude311 (Apr 21, 2018)

"Pangea" cultivar gets absurdly dark when it is fed. It is available on preferredseed website.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I could not establish kbg in this high traffic area, so I seeded tri-rye in this location fall 2019, which looks pretty dark.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Chris LI said:


> I could not establish kbg in this high traffic area, so I seeded tri-rye in this location fall 2019, which looks pretty dark.


Do they sell seed to the general public? How's there seed selection?


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

M32075 said:


> Do they sell seed to the general public? How's there seed selection?


Yes, they have a walk up counter for sales to the general public. This was a 25 lb. bag they had at the counter.

They have a few varieties of each type of seed and the cultivars typically have very good NTEP ratings. They're offerings change a little each year, based on availability, demand and NTEP. They will do various types of custom mixes, but since they are a bulk supplier, the minimum size for a custom mix is 600 lbs (or at least it used to be, when I ordered for work last time). They specialize in sports and golf turf mixes and especially native grasses at some of the top facilities on LI.


----------



## l0stnyc (May 20, 2020)

Chris LI said:


> M32075 said:
> 
> 
> > Do they sell seed to the general public? How's there seed selection?
> ...


Hey @Chris LI do you know if All Pro also carries TTTF seed?


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

l0stnyc said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> > M32075 said:
> ...


Absolutely! I buy a lot of Spyder LS for work. The have a few others. I think Regenerate LS is one and Titanium 2 LS might be another. Their offerings differ slightly each year, but the ratings of what they carry tend to be very good.


----------



## l0stnyc (May 20, 2020)

Chris LI said:


> l0stnyc said:
> 
> 
> > Chris LI said:
> ...


Thanks! Worth a trip to check them out.


----------

